# Cute pic



## Southern by choice (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't even like pigs but this was just too cute to not share!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 22, 2013)

Awesome Photo!!!!

Do you know the owner of the photo?  Great photo.  Love the piggies.


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 22, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm not crazy for pigs either, but that photo is super cute!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 22, 2013)

*Awwww! *


----------



## greenbean (Feb 22, 2013)

That's adorable


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll show you a cute pork pic


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 22, 2013)

Royd Wood - You are bad.  Is that you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 22, 2013)

Gosh that's creepy


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 22, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Gosh that's creepy


What you never been locked up without food for a week 

Three boys - I'm not that bad and no its not me - he's a few pounds lighter


----------

